# TDI/TT Testing in the Toronto, Ontario Area?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of any events being held around Southern Ontario for TDI or TT?
I may not be looking in the right places but I can't seem to find anything!
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.ckc.ca/en/portals/0/pdf/PDFEvents/CGN%202011%20Events%20WEB.pdf

This is for the CKC CGC test, im looking for the TT andTDI now

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/dogjobs/wrk_therapy.htm

http://www.tpoc.ca/ContactUs.aspx

I hope this helps-and I see you already have CGC! 

Since the test is two hours long I wouldn't imagine there would be events, so maybe contact an organization that can certify you and the dog(s)


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Are you interested in actually doing therapy dog work or are you more wanting to do a CGN test with your dog? I am active in St. John Ambulance Therapy Dog Division in York Region and Toronto. PM me if you need that sort of information.
Linda


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Deathmetal and Quinnsmom 
Both dogs have their CGN and I think our Lab mix, Sadie (4 years old) would make a great therapy dog. Jax would one day, but he's still kind of immature... The love and affection is there, but so is 85lbs of German Shepherd puppy in your lap  
What types of work do St. John Ambulance therapy dogs do?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Jax's Mom

This is the group that runs the TT in canada, you could contact them to see when the next texts are

Sandon Kennels - Temperament Testing


----------

